# Chaos Lord Delivery Dilemma



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

Greetings fellow heretics!

I am starting a Purge warband and as a rather rowdy fellow, I want myself presented by a Chaos Lord rather than some squishy two-wound dudes  I want him to see close combat but I'm unsure as to how to get there - with style. The Purge don't bike and I want to steer clear of Rhinos as Nurgle warbands don't exactly excel on vehicle maintenance..

Is a Land Raider my only hope (I guess a possessed LR can maintain himself?), should I deep strike on the field or is there something this Chaos-noob has missed? 

Thank you for suffering through my rambling and cheers for any advice!

EDIT: Army points cost will be 1850-2000


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Well it depends if you want to (or your group) allows Forgeworld models and rules. Otherwise Forgeworld opens up for drop-pod options for Chaos Space Marines.

Beyond that, if you want to keep it stricly Nurgle, then a Landraider is probably your best bet.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Probably a big squad of Plague Marines/Nurgle CSM or Cultists. A Land Raider is very expensive and really kind of bad due to it's weird armament and lack of PotMS meaning it is always wasting firepower (and it's hardly got a huge array of guns anyway).


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Land Raider is very expensive and really kind of bad due to it's weird armament and lack of PotMS meaning it is always wasting firepower (and it's hardly got a huge array of guns anyway).


sad but true Where can I find the rules for these Chaos Drop Pods? I got a MoN squad of ccw+pistol marines that I think might prefer a pod over walking!

Thanks for the quick replies, I'm off to model some more close combat marines (I guess I'll end up fielding a CSM blob led by the Lord )


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

20 plague marines w/2 meltaguns, combimelta & meltabombs (515)
Lord of Nurgle with fist/claw, sigils & palanquin (185)

700 pts. only fearing str10 weapons and good luck killing them all before they get you.

You could also add a ML3 Sorceror with telepathy for extra fun (invisible fun).

otherwise terminator armour lord with termin retinue and deepstrike


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Zakath said:


> Where can I find the rules for these Chaos Drop Pods?


You can find them in the Imperial Armory: Aeronautica book.

Well... Or here on page 163:
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/i/IA5_RH.pdf 

It's the same stats and point cost as the current I believe.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Isn't the only chaos drop pod the dreadclaw? The land raider priced one?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Not according to the Aeronautica book (I have it at home), as there's both there. The standard drop-pod and the Land raider priced one.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Want to say the Dreadclaw rules in the HH books overwrite that set. Also want to say they pulled the model and it's being replaced by that new Pod that starts with a K.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

neferhet said:


> 20 plague marines w/2 meltaguns, combimelta & meltabombs (515)
> Lord of Nurgle with fist/claw, sigils & palanquin (185)
> 
> 700 pts. only fearing str10 weapons and good luck killing them all before they get you.


Sold! Just ask yourself: what would Mortarion do? Dreadclaw had nice rules but manly men walk  

Thank you all for your replies, you've been a great help - as ever.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

what would mortarion do? certainly not a shower.
Glad of being useful


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

If you don't want to have to footslog the whole battlefield, and you are Nurgle (so no juggernaut or SoS), and you don't want to take bikes, as I see it you have a few options:
- Rhino/LR. Flimsy or overpriced, pick your poison.
- Take Huron as your Warlord and this Nurgle Lord as your secondary choice, infiltrating him*.
- Termi armor + deep strike.

*there are some arguments about order of deployment and characters conferring infiltrate to claim that you can't do this, but it's sort of, honestly, a fringe argument... just a fair warning that it's a thing. Not that I nitpick, but your FLGS may have a rules lawyer who argues it, so be forewarned.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm a fan of the "Just be on foot" method. Stick him with a squad. If he needs to be in combat, it's easy to get him there-- these days, if you move and Run on turn 1, you're usually able to charge on turn 2 unless your opponent hasn't moved anything forward at all or you're playing with heavy terrain in the middle of the table (which is always fun!). I tend to just have my Lord run around with a group of 10 Chaos Space Marines-- seems to always be fine.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

I vote deepstriking with some termies. Five tooled up terminators will be about 200 points, and you could give your lord a mark of nurgle so if the unit gets shot up a lot when you get down to the last couple of terminators you'll have majority toughness 5 along with the 2+ and 5++. 

Besides, there aren't many units as cool as a chaos terminator lord and terminators. I'm painting a unit of terminators right now- really nice models, particularly without the spikes IMO


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Squire said:


> I'm painting a unit of terminators right now- really nice models, particularly without the spikes IMO


I know spikeless CSM sounds like a contradiction in terms, but I have to echo the sentiment. Spikeless is good--fewer breakages and annoying things to glue, fewer pricked fingers, and there is something to be said for the sleek, predatory look that you end up with on your models in general... I've been removing spikes from tanks and defilers and termis for a while now, and quite like the look.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Mossy Toes said:


> I know spikeless CSM sounds like a contradiction in terms, but I have to echo the sentiment. Spikeless is good--fewer breakages and annoying things to glue, fewer pricked fingers, and there is something to be said for the sleek, predatory look that you end up with on your models in general... I've been removing spikes from tanks and defilers and termis for a while now, and quite like the look.


This is madness! Where do you take your heresy from, if not from spikes??:laugh:


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

I like the Terminator lord and deep strike. Nothing like dropping in behind your prey and unleashing a bit of terminator fun. and i agree, where does your heresy come from if not the spikes all over each other. MOAR SPIKES WE MUST HAVE MOAR


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Damn it. Regretting having let my supporter status expire, or else I would be changing my custom member title to "Spikeless Heretic" right now...


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Mossy Toes said:


> Damn it. Regretting having let my supporter status expire, or else I would be changing my custom member title to "Spikeless Heretic" right now...


I'm with you on this one! I was really on the fence with my terminators but I went through hundreds of pictures of chaos termies to compare spikes and no spikes and much preferred the more practical, martial look of not having spiked fences jutting out of my guys' armour. For some legions I can see the spikey look working but for the most part I think it's a look best avoided. It's a matter of taste I guess

I prefer these guys









To these guys:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm Dave T Hobbit

_Hello, Dave

_I've been spikeless since Rogue Trader._

:clapping:
_


----------

